# OSPREY hydration pack owners... AIRSCAPE SUSPECT. TECH ???



## haulinazz2112 (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a question. Is the Airscape suspension technology good for Osprey packs? On the cusp of ordering. I noticed I didn't see this tech. Applied to the Raptor or Manta line for 2013.However I did see it applied last year to the Manta line and alternate packs. 

Weird? Did this Airscape tech prove to be a rotten tomatoe? Did people develope any back problems with framing rubbing up against them. I went and tried out a Raptor 14, and Raptor 10 and quickly noticed just how compact these packs are. Then I found a Manta with the Airscape tech. I thought it was a pretty good idea. I really just don't want to order something and findout I don't like it.

Yours truly...


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

haulinazz2112 said:


> Hey guys, I have a question. Is the Airscape suspension technology good for Osprey packs? On the cusp of ordering. I noticed I didn't see this tech. Applied to the Raptor or Manta line for 2013.However I did see it applied last year to the Manta line and alternate packs.
> 
> Weird? Did this Airscape tech prove to be a rotten tomatoe? Did people develope any back problems with framing rubbing up against them. I went and tried out a Raptor 14, and Raptor 10 and quickly noticed just how compact these packs are. Then I found a Manta with the Airscape tech. I thought it was a pretty good idea. I really just don't want to order something and findout I don't like it.
> 
> Yours truly...


I think you are actually referring to the AirSpeed suspension if you are talking about the setup with a wire frame and trampoline mesh that creates some space between the pack and your back.

AirSpeed was used on last year's Manta series and is still used on the 2013 models. It has proven to be a great suspension that we have been using on various models since around 2005. We don't use AirSpeed on the Raptor Series since it is used on the Syncro series. This is one of the differentiating features between the two series. The Raptor uses AirScape which is a softer, more flexible system that still ventilates really well. The Syncro uses the AirSpeed which is a bit stiffer and offers the utmost in ventilation. Different people like different styles so we offer you a choice.

We are constantly traveling around to events and doing Demo Tours so that people can try different packs out and see which one they like best. Watch our Facebook page to see if we will be in your area.

Other people can chime in with their opinions on comfort but hopefully that clears up a bit of the confusion.


----------



## haulinazz2112 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the correct terminology. Where as I couldn't find the Airspeed technology referenced on the 2013 product under Manta packs.

thanks


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

Quoting myself from a few minutes ago in the other Osprey thread:

"Once you try the Air Speed suspension, any other design feels like an enormous wet clammy tongue on your back. "


----------



## Forcfan (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the Raptor 10 w/Airscape, I bought because of the pocket designs.
But now after have ridden with it for several months, I wish it had the Airspeed back.
The Syncros was just lacking in features. A Raptor with Airspeed would be ideal!


----------



## haulinazz2112 (May 28, 2013)

*Dude, dont say that...*



Forcfan said:


> I have the Raptor 10 w/Airscape, I bought because of the pocket designs.
> But now after have ridden with it for several months, I wish it had the Airspeed back.
> The Syncros was just lacking in features. A Raptor with Airspeed would be ideal!


Just picked up my Raptor 14 today. I like it everything is there I wanted, pretty much. Although I am hesitant about the back ventilation. Also I am sure glad I didn't go any smaller then the Raptor 14... Also a major plus is the bright color contrast of fabric inside the back pack liner, helps with the pickings when having to get something out of the bag. Ever try and grab a black objects inside a black lined back pack?

-Second that! *"A Raptor with Airspeed would be ideal!"* :thumbsup: I could see the benefits. Tool pouch, hidden straw in shoulder strap, **Airspeed. *Or even a Manta 15 with a tool pouch? Perhaps, weight would be the major contributing factor of having a midsize Airspeed pack.

I'm beginning to think. I should of went and purchased a pack with Airspeed. Between the Syncro and the Manta perhaps there really isn't a middle of the road with these options. Just my .02


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

The ventilation system on the Syncro series is awesome.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I love my Raptor 10. I have a Momentum 34 arriving Monday!


----------



## Benuki (Feb 21, 2009)

Forcfan said:


> A Raptor with Airspeed would be ideal!


Old thread, but saw the above statement and had to reply - I whole-heartedly agree! I had a syncro but also got a raptor because it has so many more great features. But, I really hated the sweaty back, which gets nasty during the summer here in the southeast, and so loved the comfort of the syncros airspeed suspension. So, in the end I exchanged both the syncro and raptor for a manta 20 and made my own tool pouch, which resides in the rain over compartment, and helmet clip. The manta is a little too big for my needs, but it's the best of both the syncro and raptor. If Osprey made an airspeed version of the raptor, I'd buy a raptor 6 and 10 in a heartbeat. No other hydration pack would come close (except maybe the Deuter compact air).


----------

